# Letting Someone Else Ride Your Horse



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

dreamrideredc said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> This really sweet lady would like to start hacking my horse at the barn. I'm waiting to see how often it would be, but I said it wouldn't be much of a problem. I just hate the thought of sharing my boy. I know, that's silly, but he's my baby and I love him more than the world. I said yes because of a lot of reasons: She's a good rider, super sweet, and she let me ride the horse she was leasing.
> 
> ...


Aw no worries, as long as you are comfortable with the lady and the lady knows how to ride. i bet it will be great! and shoot you have a riding buddy now! i think is a good idea


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm letting a kid at our arena ride Mona in drills because his horse is lame (horse was kicked). The 1st time he did it totally freaked me out. I know the kid is a good responsible rider with light hands. Still I was stressing the whole time, and I'm the one who suggested he ride her. Its just not easy letting go.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

If you are confidant in this woman, and your horse has no dangerous vices, I think it is a great idea.
I understand why people maybe don't want to share their upper level show horses, but I do not have a problem sharing my horse on occasion.
I remember what it was like to be horse crazy, yet have no horse. 
He will always be your boy.
But think of the pleasure you will be providing this other person.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I am not sure how I would feel making a commitment to offer my horse anytime, but I do know if she is a good rider etc, then it would be ok except I would suggest that when you want to ride her, then if she was planning on riding the same time and or day then it is obvious to me that you should get to ride your own horse.. It wouldn;t make sence to ride someones else's horse because someone is riding yours..imo..


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It can be both good and bad. It can confuse the horse if you don't use the same cues. It is good for the horse because it would need to pay better attention and not be used to just one rider. We let others ride our horses but we are with to instruct them how to ride our horses. I am always concerned and would feel bad if they were to get injured.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I have this weird thing about people touching my horse when I'm not around. The thought of someone else riding my horse makes me die a little inside, especially since we moved the horses home and I'm the only one who handles them. :evil: Terrible, I know.

I suppose it could be good for you, assuming you trust this woman and you're confident in her ability. I would work out a set schedule and figure out who gets the horse when, so there's no confusion and you always know what's going on with your horse.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd love someone else could ride my horses (given person knows how to ride of course). Unfortunately it's probably not gonna happen any soon...


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

That sounds like a lovely idea. I wish someone would ride my mare! I don't like horses who are only use to one rider, generally. I know that I may have to sell my mare one day and I want her to be comfortable with other people who have a slightly different way of riding.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

If you trust the person it could be a great thing. Have you watch her ride your horse before??

Only proably 4 people rode my horse. 3 of them were family or friends that never rode and just wanted to get lead around..so not really rode. Only one other rider rode my horse with permission when I wasn't there and I expected many updates throughout the ride! But that was like only twice.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

You don't have to let her ride your horse if you don't want to. ...well, what I mean is, don't do it if you feel obligated or pressured to let her ride your horse.

I pretty much was at the barn six days a week, so it would have been too much if someone else had also worked my horse. However, I did experience this when I had to find someone to lease her. What I did was have the potential ladies take several lessons on my horse with our trainer so we could see how well they clicked. It really helped all of us involved and now my horse is being completely spoiled rotten by two wonderful ladies and is teaching them to improve their riding.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree with IslandWave: You aren't obligated to say yes to her. Personally, I would switch horses with her one day so you can see how she would ride him and give her little "owner's manual" tips on his quirks or cues. 

I work at a summer camp and once in a while, we are short on horses for everyone. I was working as a lifeguard one week, so one of the other wranglers asked if he could ride Abby. I said it was fine because I know he could figure her out pretty fast and wouldn't put up with any of her crap. However, last week, another counselor (a counselor in training, actually)'s usual horse was throwing a fit about something, so she grabbed Abby because she was standing near the gate. She got one foot in the stirrup and was bucked off. I would not have approved of her riding Abby and didn't know about it until later that day when she told me. Because of that, Abby tried the same thing on me to get out of working when it was hot..bad idea on her part because I didn't fall off and start bawling like the other girl, I smacked her a good one, then walked her 1200lb butt up to the arena and lunged her until she decided to behave. 

There are people I trust to ride my horse and then there are some who I might let brush her..maybe.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

I wouldn't mind sharing my horse, if I knew the person very well and just like you, would be comfy with them 
After all, don't want them to ruin what you've worked so hard for!


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm with Jessabel on this one....no way.

Both horses were bought as gifts for my 20 yr. old son

Epona is ridden ONLY by my son

Beau is ridden only by my daughter or sometimes son

Both horses are ridden as pleasure/trail horses, and rather than us wanting them to have experience with multiple riders or feel that that is beneficial to them somehow, we want them to bond with their rider who is a constant and familiar part of their lives. Bonding with and trusting one rider, in our view, is more important to both horse and rider's confidence and security than learning not to care who rides you because it changes..

We've had a horse like that...our beloved Prince, who has since passed on. We bought him after he was retired as a school horse...and it showed. he was calm, obedient and COLD. NO emotional bonds to anyone. Including us. 

No amount of coaxing or time could convince him to open up to us. He couldn't form connections...it was too late for that. Our two horses now are young and have one rider... When that saddle goes on, they KNOW EXACTLY what to expect of their rider...weight, riding style, mannerisms, and cues. Therefore, no surprises equals calm horse, quiet and happy ride. 


we don't allow others to ride our horses. Guess it's just a preference thing. But that's just the way we feel about it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Beau, I don't think letting someone else to ride your horse will change the bond or emotions. Pretty much like letting someone else to feed your horse. I'm VERY happy when my trainer rides my horse. However I don't loose the bond, and I can tell my horse still prefers me on her back (even though I'm very far from being as good rider as my trainer).


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

for some horses it does.....we've lived it.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't let people ride Monty. Ever. He's a very sensitive horse that HAS to be asked in a particular way or he doesn't respond. The only exception is if I'm leading him, because I figure that someone else sitting on him being passenger isn't going to do any damage to his training, or to themselves, because I have control of the horse. I think I'll probably be the same with my baby but for different reasons - to begin with, she'll be young, green and impressionable, and when she's trained, she'll be light and responsive to the slightest of aids (I hope, though I know I'll probably make mistakes with her) and I wouldn't want someone getting hurt or frightened because my horse did something, as asked, that they didn't know they were asking for.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies guys!

I have no fear of her "messing him up." We're not top level competition by any means :wink: I talked to her and she said she knows he's my baby and would feel bad, but I told her it would be okay. I gave her my number and told her to shoot me a text when she was looking to ride him and if I wasn't going out to the barn or didn't mind hacking another horse she was welcome to it. She doesn't ride much and she'd always ask first, so I'm not concerned  I'm not saying she can ride him anytime she wants, but as long as it's not very often it would be good for us to switch up. Lol, I started to feel bad that she felt bad so I was like "Oh no, I don't mind at all, anytime you want, blah blah" lol! But she'll always ask first and it won't be often, she knows I love him to death - I trust her, she's basically the sweetest lady at the barn. It'll be ok!

I still don't particularly like sharing (He's MINE :lol, but I think this can be an exception. I've had him for five years and counting, he's not going to forget his mommy.

Thanks again!


----------

